# Is it April 1st already...



## magmo (Mar 24, 2011)

Found this on ebay.... No bids yet, who is going to be first?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cold-War-Nuclear-Attack-Warning-System-/290547307194?pt=UK_Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item43a5f812ba


----------



## highcannons (Mar 24, 2011)

Piggin' ell!


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 24, 2011)

That is pretty hillarious, there seems to have been a lot of stupidly priced stuff for sale recently...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Geiger-Counte...quipment_Lab_Equipment_ET&hash=item256220f260

Why have the rarer fixed version, when for the same price you could have the much more common portable one!


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2011)

Sh1t,
I have a half a dozen of em, does that mean they will all go off at the same time????????????, that would wake the missus up!!!!!!! And that would be my urban exploring up the swanee, thanks for the heads up I’ll dump them in the re-cycle bin.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 24, 2011)

Blimey..................................


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 24, 2011)

smiler said:


> Sh1t,
> I have a half a dozen of em, does that mean they will all go off at the same time????????????, that would wake the missus up!!!!!!!



The one in the listing wouldn't be able to do much as the filter and speaker unit are missing


----------



## Krypton (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha this is ridiculous. I could sell my whole ROC Collection, get about £6000 then buy it back in a couple of months for £300...

And you have half a dozen of what?..


----------



## tommo (Mar 24, 2011)

the price has gone silly for them as people are getting worried even over here


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Haha this is ridiculous. I could sell my whole ROC Collection, get about £6000 then buy it back in a couple of months for £300...
> 
> And you have half a dozen of what?..


Half a dozen of whatever your willing to pay for.


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 24, 2011)

How things seem to be changing shall we start too advatise on here ?????
Now we have a link and which im sure the seller has proof of ownership ?

As for whispers now that worrys me deeply.
Thats edited tommo?????

but the link too sell stands ????

So try not to do politics

standards


----------



## Krypton (Mar 24, 2011)

What are you talking about?.....


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 24, 2011)

Not nice, but most of the time true


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> How things seem to be changing shall we start too advatise on here ?????
> Now we have a link and which im sure the seller has proof of ownership ?
> 
> As for whispers now that worrys me deeply.
> ...



The stick, you've got the wrong end of it.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 25, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> How things seem to be changing shall we start too advatise on here ?????
> Now we have a link and which im sure the seller has proof of ownership ?
> 
> As for whispers now that worrys me deeply.
> ...



Were you down the pub when you wrote this mate? Struggling and failing to make any sense of that whatsoever.


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 25, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Were you down the pub when you wrote this mate? Struggling and failing to make any sense of that whatsoever.



Seahorse, SK was referring to a post I made, that had been edited. He read it before it was edited, so he's referring to what I had said.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah. Then I do wonder if it isn't just confusing as it stands? Ach, I'll leave it for now.


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 25, 2011)

wheres the rst of it, £500 it a part of a 3 peice unit and it will never work the hard lines are no more


----------



## highcannons (Mar 26, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> That is pretty hillarious, there seems to have been a lot of stupidly priced stuff for sale recently...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Geiger-Counte...quipment_Lab_Equipment_ET&hash=item256220f260
> 
> Why have the rarer fixed version, when for the same price you could have the much more common portable one!



I used to have to use one of them, testing it each week, always wondered if the background stuff was ok....then there was a story in the press of a fire station testing thiers and getting a big reading ...seems the local hospital had misplaced a source! 

Theres the old saying about paying peanuts and getting monkeys, but getting monkeys and giving them a source?


----------

